# use a zip code, go to jail.



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

California's 1971 credit-card law that prohibits merchants from requesting or requiring a cardholder's "personal identification information" as a condition of accepting the card for payment. The court determined that a zip code qualifies as that type of information because it is part of the cardholder's address.

Retailers Face Lawsuits Over Zip Codes - WSJ.com


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

So why do gas stations require me to enter my zip code?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

That part on "security measure to guard against fraudulent transactions" seems valid but here, we are asked for 1 or 2 valid IDs to prove that you are card holder. 

I am wondering, there is no argument that the zip code is part on a person's address and arguably personal information but why is the complainant/plaintiff contending that the retailer "_used the zip code to determine her address, which is now contained in the company's database_"?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BroJames said:


> That part on "security measure to guard against fraudulent transactions" seems valid but here, we are asked for 1 or 2 valid IDs to prove that you are card holder.
> 
> I am wondering, there is no argument that the zip code is part on a person's address and arguably personal information but why is the complainant/plaintiff contending that the retailer "used the zip code to determine her address, which is now contained in the company's database."


Probably the same way a retailer obtains my address by asking for my phone number.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

But a phone number is unique to a single phone line in a specific location. The zip is not. Hundreds of thousand of people can have the same zip code.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

BroJames said:


> But a phone number is unique to a single phone line in a specific location. The zip is not. Hundreds of thousand of people can have the same zip code.


true, everyone in my apartment building and on my block has the same exact zip code.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

_THey used more than just the zip code to match to the person. They said that by requiring the zip code and the cc number they are able to match it to the person and sell the info._
_Atleast that is what I got out of the news article I saw on the news show I watched._


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not disputing or anything. Just wondering and maybe be aware that I may have been giving out some personal info without realizing it.

As to the cc + zip, isn't the cc a unique number as well containing unique information privy to the cardholder? Why do they need the zip?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Our customers give us their phone number, name and address if they don't pay 100% up front in cash. We need that info to sue them if they don't pay. Otherwise we get their phone number so we can call them when the order is ready. I can find their address with their phone number easier than with a zip code. If they pay us with a check we have their address and bank account number. Hmmmm.....


----------



## stabone76 (Feb 26, 2011)

there are MANY laws on the books that are no longer enforced. There is a law in Minnesota in the books that a husband owns his wifes clothes and can take them back at any moment. There is some other state where a man must run in front of a car and wave flags or something if a woman is driving a car to warn others... There are hundreds of things like that, and websites all over that talk about them... I would say that is not a current law now (the zip code one) because you have to know where someone is from to charge correct sales tax. I work for a company that is known nationally, and we have to charge sales tax based on the state it is delivered to...


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

A law that has not been violated, and therefore not challenged or tested is different from a law that is violated but not enforced. I think the later, laws violated and unenforced for a given number of years, can be used in court as a defense. Can anybody affirm or dispute this?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

These kind of things are just ways for lawyers to bring in more money. One of the comments after the article the OP posted was right on. Each plaintiff will get a check for 15 bucks and the lawyers on both sides will get millions.

If they would make the lawyers receive a payout that is averaged to the amount each plaintiff gets, these kind of stupid lawsuits would stop. We get 15 bucks, lawyers get 10 percent of the average payout. 1.50 total. Sounds fair to me. 

If they were so insensed about it, they would do it for free and give all the money to the poor downtrodden customer who until yesterday didn't realize he was downtrodden.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

And they all said they just wanted to help.


----------

